# What scissors do you have?



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would like a good pair of curved scissors for the face and around eyes.

I have a small pair but they don't give me enough control or something.

Would love to know what you are using. I'm happy with my thinning scissors which I will use for the majority of head/muzzle.

Need to get in to this grooming thing!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bad ones!  I am ashamed to say but we use regular dollar store scissors that could probably take out an eye.  Proper grooming scissors are on HO's shopping list in Singapore however. (in the meantim I am very very careful!).


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

What scissors did you wind up with, Ruth? I've been searching lately for an excellent pair (or five), especially blending shears. I don't want to pay the $250 for the pro set but the $30 set just doesn't hold up to all the grooming I do.
I've looked at so many different varieties now that my head is spinning and I'm not quite sure which direction to take!


----------

